# Any decorating yet?



## lord_tici_taci

Anyone started decorating yet? Its getting fallish unusually early (even for up here in Canada), so I decided to go ahead & put up a bag of dollar store cobwebs. Anyone else?


----------



## Beepem

i havent, like my parents would let me this early....lol


----------



## DeadSpider

I have a few things out, but those are usually out all the time. hee hee. I usually start after the dust settles from back to school time. ...(ah, I love back to school time)

Fall on the other coast of Canada isnt starting early, still really nice here.


----------



## lord_tici_taci

Beepem said:


> i havent, like my parents would let me this early....lol


I must be lucky. My family convinced me to put something out in Augest.


----------



## writer93

I don't really have anything out just yet, but I plan to begin putting things out little by little around the last week of September.


----------



## ShadyHallows

My dad said he won't even help me work on halloween stuff until october.


----------



## otherworldly

I have! I have! I bought a great candelabra at a thrift store and have black tapers in it and my stuffed spiders on the mantle with my witch books, my witch bottles are on my fridge, along with my 'pickled head' prop. I'm going to print some spooky photos to hang on the entryway wall today...more is coming in as soon as I turn the calender over to Sept. August is pushing it even for me!


----------



## Wildomar

I just finished making a prefabbed boarded up window deal that I just hang up over the existing window frme. Anyway, the neighbors were giving me really strange looks as I was trying it out. I think even my wife, who enjoys what I do to the house, would not take kindly to me starting to decorate two months before Halloween. One month, very acceptable, but two...


----------



## Lilly

Mad max... thats alot of props and things!!

Well i actually take down my xmas lights in our rec roomin jan and put the halloween ones back up . Lucky for us Halloween and Harley go good together. Then i gradually put things out at least down there. Nothing outside yet til beginning Oct.


----------



## slimy

Damn Max, well at least you don't have to mow your backyard.

Do you consider "getting stuff out of the attic and stringing it all over the house" decorating? If so, then I have started.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Other than the stuff that stays up all the time, the new purchases are up. Soon... very soon.


----------



## Wildomar

slimy said:


> Damn Max, well at least you don't have to mow your backyard...


That is the greatest justification in my books. For the month of October, I dont mow my front lawn so that the yard has a more abandoned look to it (better for the graveyard). And now that my yard is big enough that it takes me almost two hours to edge and mow just the front, I am really enjoying the justification!! Whoo-hoo bring on the month of October!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I don't have anything up right now, a bit to early IMHO but, I plan on working on props this weekend and doing a test of all my lighting next weekend.

I always way set-up the first weekend of Oct, which will be Oct 2 this year.


----------



## Hellrazor

I am setting up my Lemax Spooky Town this weekend. I wanted it out early enough to enjoy it but not too early that I get sick of it. 
I have a couple things out that I collect over the year.. they just stay out then after Halloween, it ALL goes away and I start fresh. 
Currently I have my spooky candle holder with bleeding taper candles in it. A couple of bloody hand prints on mirrors and window, A spider candle holder any my cauldron in the basement as I just havnt figured out its "place" in storage yet.
My boardedup window for my bedroom is in the middle of the living room currently adn I will be trying it out tongiht to make sure its all good. 
Other than that, the real decorating will wait till Oct 1 weekend. 

For me anyway....


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i am starting this weekend, on my b-day! i'm so excited


----------



## Beepem

all i have out is.....theres a grave sitting on a table in my basement.


----------



## widowsbluff

I have a couple of things for the inside of the house I have bought and left them out instead of packing them away for a month. An the back yard is always littered with stuff.


----------



## BroomChick

I know I stand the chance of being booted off this site but at this point in the year, the only thing I can get by my non-Halloween-loving Husband (forgot to ask that question before falling in love) is scarecrows, bales of straw, corn stalkes, and bats. I know its lame but by the middle of September, I'll have following eye portraits hanging in the living room, several corpses bluckies laying aorund and my coven of witches will make their migration from the basement...(I only have one of them done right now!)


----------



## Zombie-F

I have replaced some of the year round pictures and other wall decor for Halloween stuff. I've even been working on the inside of the shed for a few weeks now. So, I guess you could say I've started my decorating.


----------



## writer93

That's cool Zombie-F. I might just start putting out cob webs and all that this weekend I dont know. Kind of early, but I dont care. I think it's best to start early as possible, to fully enjoy the whole holiday.


----------



## dragon flame

I am starting to test things but that is basically it. My parents would never let me start this early.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have my new stuff all out and waiting in my computer room/den. I've been doing 'dry runs' as well by going outside and seeing where I want to hang things or place items. My wife and neighbors think I'm nuts.


----------



## shaunathan

I'm under rules, can't put anything out till week before halloween, and everything must be gone day by nov. 2nd... but the building is certainly begun...


----------



## slightlymad

We have been displaying the things we have purchased in the last few weeks


----------



## wormyt

Well yesterday my son and I worked on our front yard, mowing, and pulling out the old weeds and such one last time . Then we dragged out the huge throne and got it in place, and the boarded up windows into place. Soooooooo yesterday was pretty much the starting day for me. Have had several folks walking in the neighborhood saying its about time they get to see me starting. They get as excited as I do with my Haunt. Thank gosh for good neighbors. LOL Anyway I took beginning pics yesterday and all this week will continue with pics as this yard gets transformed into my Haunt.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## NickG

we have put out some of the inside stuff... and I have a weekly countdown sign outside.


----------



## colinsuds

NickG said:


> we have put out some of the inside stuff... and I have a weekly countdown sign outside.


I definitly wanted to make one of those for the month of september and october. Any ideas on what it hsould look like?


----------



## NickG

colinsuds said:


> I definitly wanted to make one of those for the month of september and october. Any ideas on what it hsould look like?


mine is real simple... some boards screwed to a 2x2 that is screwed to the burried 2x6s that will support my scarecrow on the big night. made the numbers on separate pieces that slip over a nail.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/sign1.jpg


----------



## colinsuds

NickG said:


> mine is real simple... some boards screwed to a 2x2 that is screwed to the burried 2x6s that will support my scarecrow on the big night. made the numbers on separate pieces that slip over a nail.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/sign1.jpg


awsome thanx for the idea


----------



## Death's Door

Well, we already have people in my neighborhood and others around town already decorating for Halloween. I usually wait until Oct. 1st as a tradition, but it is soooooo nice the see this going on around me.


----------



## Zombie-F

Da Weiner said:


> Well, we already have people in my neighborhood and others around town already decorating for Halloween. I usually wait until Oct. 1st as a tradition, but it is soooooo nice the see this going on around me.


I see the same around me too. I also usually wait until the 1st to start, but it's not too easy to do with others around me already putting their cutesy stuff out.

I have put up the large signpost at the end of my driveway and have begun mounting the floodlights around the yard as well.

As for indoors, I've unpacked about two plastic storage bins worth of stuff. I still have another 2 - 3 bins to go!


----------



## kevin242

I got my fence and Pillars up yesterday. A whole season's worth of cobwebs and dust add just the right touch.


----------



## jdubbya

I was going to wait until the last w/e in Sept., but a guy down the street put a purple light in his lamp post and wrapped the post is corn shocks and orange lights. All bets are off now. I put out some of my purple lights on the bushes, and will start on the inside this week. None of the good stuff goes out until Halloween itself but it's a short season so may as well enjoy it for the next 6 weeks.
I'm also seeing quite a few residential decorations popping up all over town, which is pretty typical for our area.


----------



## widowsbluff

I keep trying to hold off until October 1, but I have started on the inside. The kitchen and dinning room are done. I hope to have the front room done this weekend. Pictures are in the photo section of my website.


----------



## wormyt

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket Ok yesterday on a cold Sunday afternoon, I did more to my front yard. Even got on some lights and ran two security cameras last night to watch the yard through the night. So many boxes yet to be hauled down from the attic yet, but right now my goal is to have it all done by Oct 15th. Ummmmmm well thats my goal...weather or not I make it ...heheheheh we will see. Soooooooo once the whole front yard is done then to the garage I will go and gut it out and begin..........ugggggggggg.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Work has begun at the exhibit at our local haunt.
We finished all of our woodwork and started the electrical.
We're going this weekend (after Six Flags' Fright Fest of course ) to finish the electrical and start putting up the dummies we built.
We'll cover all of that type of stuff in plastic bags in case it rains.

It's starting to feel like that time of year.


----------



## grim reaper

*any one started setting up yet ??*

any one started setting up yet ?? got any pics ?? 
just curious for some ideas on set-up


----------



## trishaanne

I'll be setting up starting around Sunday if the weather cooperates. I've been rushing around trying to get some of the detail work done for the areas that will be set up first. I'll get to the rest as i unpack all the crates and see what I have and what I still need. I know one thing I need though...MORE TIME!!!!


----------



## Mastahh

I put a large spider out in my front garden bed last week. Does that count?
I have yet to pull everything out from the attic and shed. Knowing me, I'll be scrambling during the last couple weeks.


----------



## IshWitch

Skulliver, my first Bucky, usually sits in a rocking chair in the back porch all year, but last week he decided to relax out on a park bench under the tree.


----------



## colinsuds

I decided to wait until Friday the 13th when ill go all out and put evrything out (witht he exception of some secret props) but I think this sunday ill start with some spiderweb caution tape etc.


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm getting some spider web this weekend for our haunt, but I'm also picking some up for our house.
Then we'll get some pumpkins at some point and put them around.
I want to make and extra dummy to hang from our basketball hoop in the street because all little kids live around us and I'm thinking they'll be scarred for life.


Perfect.


----------



## wormyt

I got a little more done yesterday before I had to go to work at Mickey Dees. So here is my ghost ring around the tree.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket well last year I didnt get them out so this year I have them around the tree. There is a swing that I put up for the kids in the summer so I put it higher up yesterday above the ghost ring and today will fix a blucky on the swing as if swinging. But so far its slow going. LOL


----------



## ScareFX

You're off to a wonderful start wormyt! Looks like it's going to be a great year.


----------



## Hellrazor

SUNDAY!!!! Im allowed to decorate outside on SUNDAY!!!! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Well, I started decorating a little yesterday..mostly to shut the neighbors up and make them stop asking if we're going to do the yard this year. So, there's a groundbreaker corpse in the yard, the welcome sign and the beginning of the fountain. The skulls were'nt secured in the fountain yet because I had to reconfigure everything from last year anyway. So, I called it a night, came in to relax and when I turn on the TV, I see a severe storm warning of this area with high winds, hail, rain, etc. So, it's BACK to the yard to take everything down and bring it all inside since it wasn't really secured well while I was deciding how I wanted to lay it out. So, YES I started decorating and NO, there's nothing in the yard! If it stops raining today maybe I'll try again. I hope we don't end up with another October like last year...wind and rain most of the month!


----------



## Death's Door

I usually start to decorate this on this weekend but not happening - going away Friday night to Pennsylvania and won't be coming home until Sunday. I have been going through my boxes and started working on the inside of the homestead. Can't wait until next week when I can go to town on the outside and start decorating.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i'm almost done! we started in the first of september (my birthday ) and all we have to do is to put up the lights around the kiddie part of the yard. other than that, the cemetery and the haunted house (the scary stuff... my stuff) is almost complete. i will be posting some pics of the set up soon. so check out the site!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly

madmax said:


> I don't know if you call this putting things out but this is my back yard as of 10 mins ago.
> 
> Right now what you see is 30x55 I still have the garage portion to build which is 12x27. Then the front room of my haunt that goes on the garage.
> 
> Then I have to work around the clock for the next 60 days to fill this monster up....


Nice looking good

I have all mine in the garage ready to start going out in a week or two. I am still finishing the last minute projects, fCG, Mausoleum, a few more tombstones, the pine coffin... Its never ending.


----------



## Beepem

today i put out some caution tape, spider webs and a blucky groundbreaker


----------



## ScareShack

My plan was to get the fence up today and make some more, but I got side tracked and went to work to see our options to replace the wifes van.
Maybe ill start tommorow, I need to go cut the tree in the front, it's just a little to large, trim it down just for the dispaly, so I quess im starting.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Put out a few tombstones and pumpkins in the front yard today. Hung a few signs and worked on my entry arch (which seems to be going really slow).


----------



## wormyt

Ok I worked hard today to get a Halloween count down sign made and displayed. Soooooooooo go here at the bottom and also page three is more pics of my sign. Ive always wanted one and finally made one today.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## JohnnyL

Been putting up things throughout the house. Still working on props so once that's all done I'll put them out.


----------



## HibLaGrande

put up fence, witch, caged skeleton , death thingy yesterday. today put up tombstones and lights. Soon the FCG will go up


----------



## gypsichic

well I had BIG plans for this weekend..........like get the fence up, graveyard set up, tombstones finished, get the porch cleaned off, dinner w/slimy and his wife and a couple of others here online.........until i gotta call Friday evening around 5 pm...........my d-i-l called to let me know she was going into labor and the nurse had said if she didn't have him that night he'd come for sure on Sat.

soooooooo i crawled in the truck about 7:45 pm & headed to Ft. Hood, TX
6 hr drive.......arrived at 3 am........and Nadia delivered a healthy baby boy at 8:51 am..........6 lb 10 oz
and he looks like his daddy........lol

so i'm a 'Nana' for a 2nd time and got to be there for the whole process which is absolutely amazing

i finally went to bed about 9 pm last night........i'd been up since 5 am friday morning......i'm way too old that crap........lol

sooooooo i said all that to say - i haven't got CRAP put up yet..........lol

i'll be starting tomorrow asap though.......muuuuuhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HibLaGrande

congrats ma'maw.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats gypsichic!!!!!! Glad you got to see him being born. I know it was worth it.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly

Surprisingly my wife was the first one to get something up. She actually doesn't like Halloween, or at least says she doesn't. She was digging through all the storage bins and grabbed a few items to put out.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Death's Door

Last weekend I was away from Friday night until Sunday afternoon. It was usually my weekend to decorate the outside so this weekend I will be decorating the outside. I already brought stuff upstairs to decorate the inside. This week I'm decorating the inside and this weekend it's suppose to be sunny and mild so I'm decorating the outside.


----------



## krough

I started


----------



## dragon flame

I put out a blucky today and some lights!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm starting as soon as i get home from work


----------

